# Current River



## SPACECOWBOY (Jul 22, 2013)

Went to the current last weekend at Doniphan with a Buddy what a beautiful river,fishing was a little tough we did catch some. I have some video to edit till then, here's a pic of me and my friends bad ass blown 383 scorpion venom.


----------



## semojetman (Jul 22, 2013)

One weekend im not out there.
That scorpion looks sweet.
My buddy has one alot like it and loves it.
His has a 6.2 vortec in it.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jul 23, 2013)

> One weekend im not out there.
> That scorpion looks sweet.
> My buddy has one alot like it and loves it.
> His has a 6.2 vortec in it.


Well next time we go down Ill pm ya he has a big farm down there.


----------



## semojetman (Jul 24, 2013)

Cool. Thanks


----------

